

I got TCed :) - karsa
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/07/20/karsa-flash-payer-offers-bait-and-switch-model-for-video-monetization/

======
phreeza
on your home page it should say _instead of giving it away_ , not _given it
away_

Nice model though!

~~~
karsa
fixed many thanks indeed.

best steve

